# idea on an outdoor cage



## angel61939 (Aug 5, 2013)

Ok well I have a small backyard and I have this corner in my backyard where I would like to build a 5x5 or 6x6 if I can. Anyways these were my ideas. First I was thinking on using some metal sheets with a wooden frame to support them. Now this is were my creativity came in I wanna have a cover/roof that will have light bulbs and uvb etc. on the cage itself to be on when its colder (here in san diego rarely gets 50s at nights let alone low 60's during the day)and I have outdoor outlets for lights and stuff. I can also put a mist king which I plan to buy in the cage. I just wanted to know if anyone has done this or though this what do you guys think?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Aug 5, 2013)

If you get enough sun light where you're at, I wouldn't bother with any sort of artificial lighting. Build some sort of hide box, cut a hole in it, buy yourself a KANE heating pad (pig blanket), hook it up in there - and fill it with some sort of natural insulator (the hidebox) - to keep the gu warm during the winter months. This worked for me here in Texas, where we can have some "harsh" winter colds - and I was dealing with iguanas, a much less cold tolerant species than the tegu.


----------



## angel61939 (Aug 10, 2013)

TeguBuzz said:


> If you get enough sun light where you're at, I wouldn't bother with any sort of artificial lighting. Build some sort of hide box, cut a hole in it, buy yourself a KANE heating pad (pig blanket), hook it up in there - and fill it with some sort of natural insulator (the hidebox) - to keep the gu warm during the winter months. This worked for me here in Texas, where we can have some "harsh" winter colds - and I was dealing with iguanas, a much less cold tolerant species than the tegu.


thanks i know i responded late lol


----------

